# Spousal Visa Applicant Letter of Support



## JaclynPoulter (Oct 3, 2015)

How does this look for my letter in support of my application? I kept it two pages and tried to detail our relationship history as we dated for a couple years over 10 years ago, broke up, remained in contact and then rekindled the relationship and married within the last year. I have omitted personal details, and each time it says my husband, it will actually say his name. 


1 February 2016
Dear Entry Clearance Officer, 

My name is XXXXXXXX (passport #XXXXXXXXXX) and I live in XXXXXXX in the United States of America. I am employed as a nanny and have taken care of twins for the past 3 years.

On August 17, 2015 I married my longtime best friend and love of my life, XXXXXXXXX who is a Brisish Citizen (passport #XXXXXXXXX). He lives in XXXXXX, UK and works as a XXXXXXX at XXXXXXXXX. I am writing this letter of support to help paint a picture of our rich history together and our desire to start a life together and settle in the United Kingdom.

We first met in January 2002 while students at the University of XXXXXX. I was there on a Study Abroad program through XXXXXXX and my husband was there as a first year student. We began dating in February 2002 and continued to stay in touch when I returned to the United States via calls and emails. In December 2002 my husband came out for Christmas and spent the holidays with my family. In January of 2003 I returned to the University of XXXXXX for another semester of the Study Abroad program. Directly following my study abroad, I returned to the UK on a British Universities of North America (BUNAC) visa in July 2003, allowing me to live and work in the United Kingdom for 6 months. My husband and I resided with his mother XXXXXXXXX in XXXXXXX (a small village outside XXXX) for a few months before we returned to XXXXX so he could continue with his studies. In January 2004, I had to return to the US as my visa was nearing expiration. My husband and I kept in touch and I visited again one more time before we ended our relationship in April of 2005 as neither of us were ready to get married at such a young age and the distance was just too much.

Over the years we kept in contact via email, Skype, phone calls and even a visit when my husband came to see me in October 2009.We always talked about the possibility of starting a relationship up again but didn’t know if it was something that would be wise to try again. We remained close and considered each other best friends.

In the Summer of 2014, we began talking on a more frequent basis and decided that we would like to give things another go as we both still had strong feelings for each other. In September of 2014 we decided to begin a relationship again and planned for another Christmas visit. We spent lots of time calling with Google’s Hangouts and texting and calling trough Whatsapp prior to meeting up again. In December of 2014 my husband flew out for two weeks and it was as if no time had passed at all. Our romantic relationship blossomed and we enjoyed spending time with my family at Christmas again. It was amazing to find that even though so much time had passed, my husband was still the man that I fell in love with in 2002. We began to talk about what next steps we would need to take so that we could begin to build a future together. We continued to spend time on the phone and through video chats while I planned a visit to the United Kingdom in March of 2015. I stayed with my husband in his home located at XXXXXXXXXX and we had an incredible week hiking in the XXXXX, checking out the city of XXXXXXX and cooking delicious meals together. We wanted to get engaged when my husband came out to visit for the summer and to marry before he returned to the UK at the end of the summer.

XXXXXXX arrived at the end of June 2015 we quickly went to the town clerk’s office to give notice of our intention to marry. We were excited to finally be able to plan to spend the rest of our lives together. At this point we still didn’t know where we wanted to settle. We had an adventurous summer, including camping on one of the islands in the XXXXXX, exploring beaches, campgrounds, swimming at XXXXXXXX, spending time with my sister, brother-in-law and 3 nephews and just generally enjoying each other’s company. We got to talk to each other and make sure that we wanted the same things out of life (mainly to be together and live in a house with a fireplace) as well as to fall deeper in love. We knew that there was no way for us to get our extended families together, with our parents living on separate continents, so we decided to plan a small ceremony with just the two of us shortly before his departure.

On the 17 August 2015 I married the love of my life XXXXXXX. It was the two of us and a Justice of the Peace at the XXXXXXXXXXXX. It was perfect because we are both private people as well as economical, knowing that we would much rather save our money to purchase a house with than to have a party. We knew that it was going to be a long road to get together and decided that once we were actually able to be together, we would have a larger celebration with friends and family. We both got dressed up and then went out for some lovely cake after our wedding. We then journeyed up to XXXXXXXX and stayed in a tiny cabin in the woods for our honeymoon. A few days after, we celebrated with close family and friends and everyone was THRILLED that we had finally done it! We did a nice dinner with my mother XXXXXXXX and my step-father XXXXXXX and a barbecue with my father XXXXXXXX and step-mother XXXXXXXXX. Once he was home he told his mother XXXXXXXX and father XXXXXXXXX, who were both happy that we had finally taken the next step.

XXXXXXXX left at the end of August to return to a job that he had been hired for XXXXXXXX. We again stayed in constant contact as we decided what our next step would be. XXXXXXXX applied for (and got) an even better position at the University. He also took account of his financial situation and realized that saving up since he was an apprentice at 16 had left him with enough cash savings to qualify him to be my sponsor. We decided that with his savings and job plans, it would make a lot of sense for us to consider making the UK our home for the foreseeable future. This will enable us to help his aging parents and for him to gain some more job experience working with the university. I am thrilled to be able to go back to a place that I once considered home and to return to a town that I feel quite familiar and comfortable in, having spent more than a year there in the past. We look forward to joining our lives together and to being able to live together as husband and wife. 

I intend to seek fulltime employment as soon as possible and will be looking in the field of children’s mental health and other social services. I look forward to living with my husband and starting our lives together in the United Kingdom as a married couple. We have been apart for much of our relationship and need to be together. We love each other and intend to spend the rest of our lives together and look forward to a day when we can both call the United Kingdom home.

Yours Sincerely,
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Too long.
Avoid words like 'rich' history and 'love of my life'. Be unemotional, business-like, factual.
Cut down on those details about dates, what exactly you did etc. They aren't interested and add nothing to the substance. Write something like 'In August 2014, I made another visit to UK for 3 weeks, during which we travelled to Wales and Scotland.'
Concentrate on factors which you believe will make your relationship stronger and enduring, such as shared interests, belief and philosophy (e.g. environmental concern, Third World aid), and any factors which impacted on your desire to spend more time together such as pressure of work and study.


----------



## JaclynPoulter (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback, it's so hard to know what kind of detail they are looking for!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What they want to know:
How you met.
Brief account of your relationship history. Significant events like engagement and marriage.
Future intentions.
Factors which you believe will make your relationship enduring.
Any other relevant facts you wish to explain, such as limited opportunities for travel because of pressure of work etc.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Joppa,

I will make my in-person premium FLR(M) application in Feb along with my wife (sponsor) present. We live in closeby in the same city and have a joint bank account (my address) but she will officially move into my flat after our wedding due to cultural reasons and because there never was any rush being 15mins away. I will make this application just a week after the wedding.

Do we need to write letters of introduction or get letters from our parents etc.?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not normally.


----------

